# Please UPDATE the Designers Forums with New Categories



## mleleigh

Just wanted to request a Massaccesi subforum The main thread has reached 1000+ pages.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
It's not the length of the thread{s} it's the number of very active threads that earns a new forum.


----------



## mleleigh

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> It's not the length of the thread{s} it's the number of very active threads that earns a new forum.



Thanks for responding! Out of curiosity, how does that work if the brand has been limited to one mega thread like Massaccesi has?


----------



## Swanky

It hasn't been limited, meaning we haven't limited it.  A few people have asked and there just never seems to be enough attention or chatter from people.  There's never been a real need to make a forum.  When we need a new forum, typically its because the threads are taking over the majority of several pages in Handbags


----------



## mleleigh

Thank you, I was under the impression that multiple threads under Handbags & Purses were not allowed due to this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-massaccesi-problem.886442/page-3#post-27711316


----------



## Swanky

Multiple threads on same topic are never allowed.  So there couldn't be say 4 threads about brown Massaccesi's and 3 threads about what's in your Massaccesi and 6 threads about which one you're ordering next. . . .
We had a lot of duplicates if I remember correctly and pretty heavy suspicion that people were being paid to talk or given incentives to talk about the brand and it was annoying people not interested in the brand.  But a brand needs to have a compelling need for it's own space and a lot of very ACTIVE threads are what gets a new forum.


----------



## mleleigh

Got it - thanks again!


----------



## songan

Why doesn't Purseforum have a separate Versace or Dolce & Gabbana forum?
These are two BIG brands which deserve their own forum.

1) Please *add a Versace forum under Contemporary or Premier Designer. *
2)* Add a Dolce & Gabbana forum under Premier Designer.*
3) And maybe *add Jacquemus under Contemporary Designer* as well.

You have a Proenza Schouler forum and a Mansur Gavriel forum, but both brands are already extremely outdated. They have not made a come-back in years. Compared to titans like Dolce & Gabbana, Jacquemus, Versace, The Attico, Paco Rabbane, etc. which are the talk of the town, outdated and fossilized brands like Proenza Schuler and Mansur Gavriel barely make a blip on the fashion landscape!

The contemporary designers list really needs to be updated to reflect the times!

I don't see need for a seperate Miu Miu forum. *Prada owns Miu Miu. *
4)* All Miu Miu content should be combined into the existing Prada forum. Or make a subforum under the Prada forum for the Miu Miu content.*


----------



## Swanky

We add forums when there’s a clear need 
When we add them it’s because there’s a great deal of posts about them. Lots of designers don’t have their own forum, simply because there’s just not enough consistent traffic/posts earning one.


----------



## songan

In my last post, I don't think The Attico or Paco Rabbane are considered titans in the industry yet. I cannot edit post#1 now, but you can mentally switch The Attico with *Balmain*.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Balmain - Dolce & Gabbana - Versace*_​


----------



## songan

Thanks for getting back to me so soon. I hope that Purseforum keeps in mind that change should happen. I do hope someone is constantly checking that there's enough interest and subsequent content to warrant a new forum (Balmain, Versace, Dolce Gabbana etc.) It doesn't appear as if anyone wants to embrace changes.* Once the new forums are made, people will likely flock to post MORE about Balmain, Versace, & Dolce Gabbana AS A RESULT OF FORUM SPACE AVAILABILITY. It's a chicken before the egg situation. Which came first?*



Swanky said:


> We add forums when there’s a clear need
> When we add them it’s because there’s a great deal of posts about them. Lots of designers don’t have their own forum, simply because there’s just not enough consistent traffic/posts earning one.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Sorry, I for one would not be frequenting a D&G given their history of racism, sexism and homophobia.

But, I’m sure the mods will take notice if you start threads on these designers and they take off.


----------



## songan

I think they learned their lesson.










						How Dolce & Gabbana Clawed Its Way Back From Cancellation
					

Despite a long string of Diet Prada-worthy missteps that had stylists, editors and celebrities alike boycotting the brand, it is once again a fixture on the red carpet. BoF tracked the fall and rise.




					www.businessoffashion.com
				






A1aGypsy said:


> Sorry, I for one would not be frequenting a D&G given their history of racism, sexism and homophobia.
> 
> But, I’m sure the mods will take notice if you start threads on these designers and they take off.


----------



## Gabs007

songan said:


> I think they learned their lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Dolce & Gabbana Clawed Its Way Back From Cancellation
> 
> 
> Despite a long string of Diet Prada-worthy missteps that had stylists, editors and celebrities alike boycotting the brand, it is once again a fixture on the red carpet. BoF tracked the fall and rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessoffashion.com



The funny thing about it is that they actually were a gay couple, they broke up but still work together, and a lot of their ads were super homo erotic, I think they might just have had the worst advertising agency imaginable, having said that, generally not too much of a fan of their stuff, if they get something right, it's really great, but too many misses


----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, I don’t want to hijack your thread but, I think the lesson they may have learned is that such views don’t sell and not that such views are hurtful. But, in any event... start some threads. See what happens.


----------



## V0N1B2

songan said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so soon. I hope that Purseforum keeps in mind that change should happen. I do hope someone is constantly checking that there's enough interest and subsequent content to warrant a new forum (Balmain, Versace, Dolce Gabbana etc.) It doesn't appear as if anyone wants to embrace changes.* Once the new forums are made, people will likely flock to post MORE about Balmain, Versace, & Dolce Gabbana AS A RESULT OF FORUM SPACE AVAILABILITY. It's a chicken before the egg situation. Which came first?*


Feel free to start threads for your favourite designers in their respective forums (Handbags & Purses, The Glass Slipper, Wardrobe & Accessories). 

Me, I'm still waiting for that Manolo Blahnik subforum, but I realize not everyone has good taste and many prefer those clunky hooker shoes


----------



## redney

I could've sworn there was a D&G forum years ago that was removed due to inactivity.


----------



## floatinglili

I’m glad D&G seem to be doing well. The whole campaign against them was started because a reporter asked one of them an opinion about surrogacy which, true to form with their Italian heritage and the heritage of the brand, they responded to off the cuff and truthfully. This innocent comment confirming in their eyes the importance of mothers (who are after all a key market for them) started a cascade of hate which we see to this day.
The racism controversy was started by a campaign which again celebrated Italian culture by showing a beautiful woman eating Italian food with chopsticks. It was meant to be a fun, sexy campaign celebrating a quintessential italian equivalent of joie de Vivre ”*gioia di vivere*” and it went very flat. The ‘anti Chinese’ personal opinions which followed up the initial failed campaign were an in-the-moment personal and private response to this disaster and were obtained by hacking into a phone. D&G were obviously under a tonne of pressure watching huge amounts of money go up in smoke, due to the opinion of highly vocal, humourless and culturally sheltered activists.
The whole ongoing campaign of cancellation against D&G is distasteful  in my view, and way out of proportion to their ‘dastardly thoughtcrimes’.


----------



## JenJBS

songan said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so soon. I hope that Purseforum keeps in mind that change should happen. I do hope someone is constantly checking that there's enough interest and subsequent content to warrant a new forum (Balmain, Versace, Dolce Gabbana etc.) It doesn't appear as if anyone wants to embrace changes.* Once the new forums are made, people will likely flock to post MORE about Balmain, Versace, & Dolce Gabbana AS A RESULT OF FORUM SPACE AVAILABILITY. It's a chicken before the egg situation. Which came first?*



Here on PurseForum posts come first, then a Forum. I imagine it's a lot of work to create a new Forum and move any Threads from the general Forums to the new Forum. So it makes sense they want to know there is enough interest before creating a new Forum.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> Here on PurseForum posts come first, then a Forum. I imagine it's a lot of work to create a new Forum and move any Threads from the general Forums to the new Forum. So it makes sense they want to know there is enough interest before creating a new Forum.


The other interesting thing about the creation of a new forum - nobody seems to understand that the more *threads* about a brand there are, the more 'interest' can be seen. I can't count the number of times that everybody piles in to one thread about a brand, rather than breaking it up into separate threads (which shows more activity.) The latest example: Polene. Their new bag, Numero Neuf, has its own thread, but folks keeping talking about it in the main Polene thread...


----------



## bayborn

Anyone else having issues remaining logged in or not being able to reply/respond in certain forums?
ETA: I think I figured it out


----------



## songan

redney said:


> I could've sworn there was a D&G forum years ago that was removed due to inactivity.



I didn't make an account back then, but I was anonymously browsing this forum 7-8 years ago... 
There used to be a D&G forum and Robert Cavalli forum and Versace forum, but then ******** sold the Purseblog and/or some other major change happened and we lost several forums.  Travelers tend to follow the paved road and those roads were cut off.



V0N1B2 said:


> Feel free to start threads for your favourite designers in their respective forums (Handbags & Purses, The Glass Slipper, Wardrobe & Accessories).
> 
> Me, I'm still waiting for that Manolo Blahnik subforum, but I realize not everyone has good taste and many prefer those clunky hooker shoes



A Manolo Blahnik forum sounds great! The + votes indicate agreement with the need for Manolo representation.


----------



## sjunky13

songan said:


> I didn't make an account back then, but I was anonymously browsing this forum 7-8 years ago...
> There used to be a D&G forum and Robert Cavalli forum and Versace forum, but then ********* sold the Purseblog* and/or some other major change happened and we lost several forums.  Travelers tend to follow the paved road and those roads were cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> A Manolo Blahnik forum sounds great! The + votes indicate agreement with the need for Manolo representation.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  We've never had anything to do with ********, and we've never had those forums, perhaps you're confused with bloggers. 



songan said:


> I didn't make an account back then, but I was anonymously browsing this forum 7-8 years ago...
> There used to be a D&G forum and Robert Cavalli forum and Versace forum, but then ******** sold the Purseblog and/or some other major change happened and we lost several forums.  Travelers tend to follow the paved road and those roads were cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> A Manolo Blahnik forum sounds great! The + votes indicate agreement with the need for Manolo representation.


----------



## Vlad

songan said:


> There used to be a D&G forum and Robert Cavalli forum and Versace forum, but then ******** sold the Purseblog and/or some other major change happened and we lost several forums.  Travelers tend to follow the paved road and those roads were cut off.



Like @Swanky said, we have nothing to do with ******** and PurseBlog is our main blog (hence, TPF is hosted on a purseblog sub-domain). 

I vaguely remember a D&G sub-forum, but the others we definitely never established, as they are quite niche. If a sub doesn't have enough traction, we fold it back into the general handbag section.


----------



## 880

How about Bulgari pls? I think there are some Bulgari threads
thank you!


----------



## iluvmybags

songan said:


> Why doesn't Purseforum have a separate Versace or Dolce & Gabbana forum?
> These are two BIG brands which deserve their own forum.
> 
> 1) Please *add a Versace forum under Contemporary or Premier Designer. *
> 2)* Add a Dolce & Gabbana forum under Premier Designer.*
> 3) And maybe *add Jacquemus under Contemporary Designer* as well.
> 
> You have a Proenza Schouler forum and a Mansur Gavriel forum, but both brands are already extremely outdated. They have not made a come-back in years. Compared to titans like Dolce & Gabbana, Jacquemus, Versace, The Attico, Paco Rabbane, etc. which are the talk of the town, outdated and fossilized brands like Proenza Schuler and Mansur Gavriel barely make a blip on the fashion landscape!
> 
> The contemporary designers list really needs to be updated to reflect the times!
> 
> I don't see need for a seperate Miu Miu forum. *Prada owns Miu Miu. *
> 4)* All Miu Miu content should be combined into the existing Prada forum. Or make a subforum under the Prada forum for the Miu Miu content.*





JenJBS said:


> Here on PurseForum posts come first, then a Forum. I imagine it's a lot of work to create a new Forum and move any Threads from the general Forums to the new Forum. So it makes sense they want to know there is enough interest before creating a new Forum.



I remember how hard it was to get Proenza Schouler, Michael Kors and Celine forums
It took months of creating threads & conversations and keeping them current and active before they were finally given their own forum.

And to see PS referred to as a fossil now!! 
(altho I have to admit — I was always surprised MG got its own forum. I always thought they were a fad & never saw them as a long lasting brand)


If you want to see your favorite designers have their own forums, start threads — A WHOLE LOT OF THREADS - of conversations and make sure people are actively posting there, discussing the topics and keeping them current.

A few suggestions:
Your Most Recent <Brand> Purchase
Modeling Pics of Your <Brand> Bags
Whats Your Favorite <Brand> Bag?
Celebs and Their <Brand> Bags

Browse through the forums of some of the current designers and see which topics are the most active. Get some ideas from the sticky threads in the sub-forums. As others have said, it takes A LOT to get a stand alone forum but if a brand is popular and there’s a lot of active discussion in almost every thread about that brand, the chances are good you can make it happen

Good Luck!


----------



## baghagg

I don't know where else to post this question and I've searched for the answer: is there a Tech (electronics, i.e. cell phones, tablets, etc) forum or subforum?  Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

baghagg said:


> I don't know where else to post this question and I've searched for the answer: is there a Tech (electronics, i.e. cell phones, tablets, etc) forum or subforum?  Thank you.


Yes. There used to be a computers/tech sub-forum in the General Discussion forum. It was folded into the GD forum along with Travel, Books & Music, House & Home etc. Just click the “Tech” tag and all of those threads will show. Like this:


----------



## baghagg

@V0N1B2 thank you VERY much!


----------



## B4GBuff

songan said:


> Why doesn't Purseforum have a separate Versace or Dolce & Gabbana forum?
> These are two BIG brands which deserve their own forum.
> 
> 1) Please *add a Versace forum under Contemporary or Premier Designer. *
> 2)* Add a Dolce & Gabbana forum under Premier Designer.*
> 3) And maybe *add Jacquemus under Contemporary Designer* as well.
> 
> You have a Proenza Schouler forum and a Mansur Gavriel forum, but both brands are already extremely outdated. They have not made a come-back in years. Compared to titans like Dolce & Gabbana, Jacquemus, Versace, The Attico, Paco Rabbane, etc. which are the talk of the town, outdated and fossilized brands like Proenza Schuler and Mansur Gavriel barely make a blip on the fashion landscape!
> 
> The contemporary designers list really needs to be updated to reflect the times!
> 
> I don't see need for a seperate Miu Miu forum. *Prada owns Miu Miu. *
> 4)* All Miu Miu content should be combined into the existing Prada forum. Or make a subforum under the Prada forum for the Miu Miu content.*



I second this request especially for Versace! I had to do a search for Versace posts but when I did there were tons! Including the usual celebrity photos etc. At the very least Versace deserves a forum. Not sure if Dolce Gabbana is as popular but Versace is one of the classic luxury top brands not just for bags but for clothing, shoes, and jewellery and fragrances too!


----------



## YEANETT

songan said:


> I didn't make an account back then, but I was anonymously browsing this forum 7-8 years ago...
> There used to be a D&G forum and Robert Cavalli forum and Versace forum, but then ******** sold the Purseblog and/or some other major change happened and we lost several forums.  Travelers tend to follow the paved road and those roads were cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> A Manolo Blahnik forum sounds great! The + votes indicate agreement with the need for Manolo representation.


I think you might be confused? I actually know ******** and I met her here in the forums, and years ago right before she was starting as ********, she was super active in TPF.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Can we please have a BALLY thread?  I am shocked that there is no such thread.  They are amazing!  Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

ScarfBloke said:


> Can we please have a BALLY thread?  I am shocked that there is no such thread.  They are amazing!  Thanks.



Hi, welcome to tPF! 
We realize everyone loves different designers, so we add individual forums for designers/brands that have a lot of discussion.


----------



## sdkitty

I've noticed that some of the subforums don't have much traffic but I guess as long as they have some it doesn't matter to me.  as far as creating a new subforum, I've seen how that comes about.  when the "handbags" forum is flooded with talk about a brand.  not just when someone says they like it and would like to see a subforum.


----------



## Echoes

ScarfBloke said:


> Can we please have a BALLY *thread*?  I am shocked that there is no such *thread*.  They are amazing!  Thanks.


Is there still a limit as to when members can start new *threads*?


----------



## Jktgal

I motion for a Massaccesi subforum so it's easier to categorise. The one main thread is close to 40K posts. It's gettng hard to find anything and people now are posting on the FB BST as reference. I mean, the posts on the one main thread is FOUR TIMES the whole Loewe subforum.

Why don't they create new threads? Well if there isn't a subforum it really is easier to just keep to the one thread. Which is why I think the natives are increasingly turning to FB (Meta) to post reterences etc.


----------



## poleneceline

Hi Mods,

Please add a subforum under contemporary designers for Polene Paris! There are multiple threads to check every day for Polene, and it would be so much nicer to have them all under one subforum. Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

poleneinblack said:


> Hi Mods,
> 
> Please add a subforum under contemporary designers for Polene Paris! There are multiple threads to check every day for Polene, and it would be so much nicer to have them all under one subforum. Thank you!



I can add Polene as a sub all in itself, we love the brand and they have a good amount of traction on TPF!


----------



## poleneceline

Vlad said:


> I can add Polene as a sub all in itself, we love the brand and they have a good amount of traction on TPF!



Are you serious? I've been waiting for this for months now! All of us Polene fans have been ENTHUSIASTICALLY hard at work talking about the brand and our passions! This is great! I'm gonna be refreshing Purseforum until I see Polene. Will all the previous polene threads be added in?


----------



## Antonia

Vlad said:


> I can add Polene as a sub all in itself, we love the brand and they have a good amount of traction on TPF!


Thank you Vlad!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Vlad said:


> I can add Polene as a sub all in itself, we love the brand and they have a good amount of traction on TPF!



Thank you, Vlad!



poleneinblack said:


> Are you serious? I've been waiting for this for months now! All of us Polene fans have been ENTHUSIASTICALLY hard at work talking about the brand and our passions! This is great! I'm gonna be refreshing Purseforum until I see Polene. Will all the previous polene threads be added in?



Yes, the existing Polene Treads will get added to the sub-forum! Polene chat here on tFP really has picked up a ton the last few months.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm going to be waiting on the edge of my seat for that Polene forum!  Can't wait to start taking more pictures of my collection and sharing more about Polene!


----------



## poleneceline

Vlad said:


> I can add Polene as a sub all in itself, we love the brand and they have a good amount of traction on TPF!



I don't mean to nag, but when can we expect the subforum? I would love to post/share more content I find for Polene but I don't want to take over the Handbags subforum when lots of other people use it that might not want to see Polene.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Vlad said:


> I can add Polene as a sub all in itself, we love the brand and they have a good amount of traction on TPF!



That would be great!


----------



## Karrrak

If you build it they will come.... so they say! I would really love a dedicated Rolex forum. I also think it could garner traffic to the site.


----------



## nyeredzi

I don't think we need new subforums. As it is, over half of the ones that currently exist only have a couple updated threads per day.


----------



## xpixi

My favourite luxury brand is Versace and yet I do not see a category for it despite its merits and it being so popular which I am really surprised. Are there no Versace lovers around here?


----------



## HAZE MAT

I am curious if we could get a new Fragrance section . Honestly that is a category that competes with my handbag collection


----------



## Vlad

Karrrak said:


> If you build it they will come.... so they say! I would really love a dedicated Rolex forum. I also think it could garner traffic to the site.



Rolex is just about the only brand I would consider adding as a new sub. Most Rolex forums out there are mostly male-centric and having a women's forum for Rolex lovers could be beneficial.



nyeredzi said:


> I don't think we need new subforums. As it is, over half of the ones that currently exist only have a couple updated threads per day.





xpixi said:


> My favourite luxury brand is Versace and yet I do not see a category for it despite its merits and it being so popular which I am really surprised. Are there no Versace lovers around here?





HAZE MAT said:


> I am curious if we could get a new Fragrance section . Honestly that is a category that competes with my handbag collection



Versace doesn't have enough traction to be added as a dedicated sub, neither do fragrances. Just stick with the regular bag forum and the beauty section.


----------



## HAZE MAT

Should we get a Kurt Geiger and Vivienne Westwood section? They both are popular and I know that Vivienne is just brilliant!


----------

